# Hairy Vetch



## BPatrick (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone ever bale and feed hairy vetch to cattle?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

There are a couple threads regarding this topic... If you type in hairy vetch upper right search box. I tried to cut with a haybine with rollers will never ever try that again!


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Around here we call it mouse pod (just what the old timers always named it), Always remember them saying the seeds were poisonous, but never had any issues because of it.

It seems to come up here and there naturally.. Never really get much of it growing in one spot though thankfully, so it just gets mixed in with the grasses and fed that way. Doesn't dry very fast though, so it will leave a green spot in a hay field.


----------



## ac6060 (Dec 13, 2014)

I grow it with rye or other winter grain and cut for baleage you should use a disc mower.


----------

